# Captain Archer Ready Room Drawings and Enterprise Fleet



## jsimpson746 (Mar 14, 2013)

So a friend and I decided to recreate the four drawing and frame that Archer has in his ready room in Enterprise. This is just a giant piece of acrylic that we frosted around the edges to match the show, and have metal brackets thats stand about 2in off the wall. All the drawings were hand drawn by my friends. After we finished it I bought some track lighting and installed it above, then liked it so much, decided to make another one to match that contains the enterprise, 1701-d, e, and j, just to show the progress of technology. Here is how it stands so far

Below this is my 1/2500 enterprise fleet, from the nx-01 to the 1701-e. I had to drill holes in most of the model, but then after that was buy a 48in long floating shelf, painted some brass rods black, drilled some more holes, and then this came to life. Im thinking of putting name plates in front of all the ships, so if anyone has any idea on how to do that that would look cool let me know. I was thinking etched glass or metal, but i have no idea how to do that.


----------



## jsimpson746 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

That is a wonderful display. Your friends are talented artists.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Now this...is stunning! Awesome.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Great display! Having them all lined up, in scale, affirms my feelings that the Enterprise-E is the ugliest and class-less looking ship of all of them. It doesn't look like it belongs at all.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

the E certainly does look more like the excelsior or intrepid class lines and certainly not a sovereign.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

see now thats paying attention to detail with Portho's dog food bag!!!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

JC has a beagle so only natural!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Excellent display!:thumbsup:


----------



## jsimpson746 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's my dog, although his name is cooper, not porthos. Though sometimes he gets called that....


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*the dog*

don't let Scotty any where near him........poof !


----------



## jsimpson746 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Update*

I'm in the process of making the name plates to go along the front of the shelf with CCFL lighting behind them. Here is what I have so far....


----------



## jsimpson746 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is the completed names plates....It turned out pretty well considering in total it cost me under 30....


----------



## Lauren Coleman (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi! I know this is a long shot but if you are still following this, would you and your friend possibly be interested in making another one for me? I've been looking everywhere for this and have no drawing talent whatsoever lol if so what would you charge? Thanks for your time...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks to me like you missed a couple of Enterprises as seen on the show, a schooner, a WWII aircraft carrier and a space shuttle.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, that is a fantastic display. Well done to you and your friends for putting it together.

How did you do the glowing name plates? Tx


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

That is quite original and impressive.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> Looks to me like you missed a couple of Enterprises as seen on the show, a schooner, a WWII aircraft carrier and a space shuttle.


You can see those 3 in post #13's pictures.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> You can see those 3 in post #13's pictures.


I was reffering to models not drawings, me bad.


----------

